# Wipe clean



## RangerRichard

Em sembla que aquest verb compost ha de ser fàcil de traduir, però que potser no és el cas. 

Voldria expressar en català: 

I wiped the table clean.
Vaig exiguar la taula neta. (X) 

I cleaned the table by wiping it. (?)
Vaig netejar la taula amb drap per tal de exiguar-la (?)


O simplement:

Vaig exiguar la taula (?)


----------



## ernest_

RangerRichard said:


> Em sembla que aquest verb compost ha de ser fàcil de traduir, però que potser no és el cas.
> 
> Voldria expressar en català:
> 
> I wiped the table clean.
> Vaig exiguar la taula neta. (X)



Si analitzem la frase gramaticalment, "vaig eixugar" és el verb i "la taula neta" és l'objecte directe. Per tant és equivalent a "I wiped the clean table", que no és el que volies. 



> I cleaned the table by wiping it. (?)
> Vaig netejar la taula amb *un* drap per tal d*'*exiguar-la (?)
> 
> 
> O simplement:
> 
> Vaig exiguar la taula (?)



O:

Vaig eixugar la taula amb un drap.
Vaig netejar la taula amb un drap.

Qualsevol de les quatre pot servir.

Per cert, el verb és "eixugar" i no "exiguar"


----------



## germanbz

RangerRichard said:


> Em sembla que aquest verb compost ha de ser fàcil de traduir, però que potser no és el cas.
> 
> Voldria expressar en català:
> 
> I wiped the table clean.
> Vaig exiguar la taula neta. (X)
> 
> I cleaned the table by wiping it. (?)
> Vaig netejar la taula amb drap per tal de exiguar-la (?)
> 
> 
> O simplement:
> 
> Vaig exiguar la taula (?)



Pots utilitzar també un verb del que es fa ús quan volem expressar l'acte de netejar amb un drap. *Torcar*.

_Vaig *torcar *la taula amb un drap._

A València de fet al propi drap se'l coneix molt assovint com "torcamans"


----------



## Elessar

Estic d'acord amb Germanbz. Pots dir *netejar amb un drap*, o simplement usar el verb *torcar*. La segona és, per a mi, l'opció més natural, tot i que la primera és bona. Jo diria la primera si per algun motiu vull emfasitzar l'objecte amb què netege. Copie definicions de _torcar_ de dos diccionaris:

DIEC: _Netejar amb un drap, un paper, etc._
Diccionari Valencià Salt 3.0: _Llevar la humitat (d'una cosa mullada) amb un drap, un paper, etc_. _ Si tu escures els plats, jo els torcaré. Torca't les mans amb esta tovallola. Es torcà el front amb un mocador._


----------



## betulina

Pel que veig, doncs, _torcar_ i _eixugar_ s'utilitzen igual, perquè allà on feu servir _torcar_ per aquesta zona diem _eixugar_ (el _torcamans_ també és l'_eixugamans_). Són usos o sinònims dialectals, diguem-ne.


----------



## Elessar

betulina said:


> Pel que veig, doncs, _torcar_ i _eixugar_ s'utilitzen igual, perquè allà on feu servir _torcar_ per aquesta zona diem _eixugar_ (el _torcamans_ també és l'_eixugamans_). Són usos o sinònims dialectals, diguem-ne.



Sí, es podrien entendre com a geosinònims. De tota manera, _eixugar_ i _eixugamans_ també s'usen en valencià, junt amb _torcar_ i _torcamans_. En la meua parla habitual, l'ús de _torcar_ és més restringit: quan la cosa a què lleve la humitat està bruta, quan el líquid és brut: _torcar-se el nas_, _torcar-se el cul_, _torcar la taula que té vi o coca-cola, torcar una ferramenta que té un poc de greix_; mentre que _eixugar_ l'utilitze per a expressar la idea de llevar la humitat a coses netes, que simplement estan banyades amb aigua: eixugar-se les mans després de rentar-les o eixugar-se el cos després d'eixir de la piscina.


----------



## RangerRichard

Així per curiositat, quan en català s'utilitza "assecar"?


----------



## germanbz

RangerRichard said:


> Així per curiositat, quan en català s'utilitza "assecar"?



Assecar s'utilitza quan parlem per eixemple d'un pou, d'una planta, un pà, es a dir, quan alguna cosa perd l'humitat que forma part d'ella mateixa. 
Eixugar es llevar un liquid superficialment.

Es una diferenciació general, algú et donarà matissos més concrets.


----------



## RangerRichard

Però l'humitat forma part d'un pà?  No l'entenc molt bé ...


----------



## germanbz

RangerRichard said:


> Però l'humitat forma part d'un pà?  No l'entenc molt bé ...



Compra un pà hui i deixa'l a la finestra un parell de dies. Voràs que acabarà com una pedra. La diferència del pà tendre, moll i el pà sec es que el mateix ha perdut l'humitat. El pà s'assecat.
L'humitat que perd el pà es part de l'aigua que estava inclosa en la massa (quan fas la massa del pà barrejes farina i aigua)  i que romangué desprès de traure'l del forn. Eixa humitat va perdent-se segons passen els dies.


----------



## ernest_

Quan el pa s'asseca (perd la humitat) es torna dur. Pa sec = stale bread.


----------



## Elxenc

Assecar/secar quan el cossos, plantes, ets. perden la humitat interior. L'arbre, com no ha plogut gens, s'ha assecat/s'ha secat
Aixugar/Eixugar quan es lleva/treu la humitat exterior, de un plat, d'una taula, dels cabells després d'una dutxa.

En algunes varietats (dialectes, en l'oriental?) del català , crec que el verb aixugar no s'utilitza , i ha estat substituït plenament pel verb assecar


----------



## betulina

Elessar said:


> Sí, es podrien entendre com a geosinònims. De tota manera, _eixugar_ i _eixugamans_ també s'usen en valencià, junt amb _torcar_ i _torcamans_. En la meua parla habitual, l'ús de _torcar_ és més restringit: quan la cosa a què lleve la humitat està bruta, quan el líquid és brut: _torcar-se el nas_, _torcar-se el cul_, _torcar la taula que té vi o coca-cola, torcar una ferramenta que té un poc de greix_; mentre que _eixugar_ l'utilitze per a expressar la idea de llevar la humitat a coses netes, que simplement estan banyades amb aigua: eixugar-se les mans després de rentar-les o eixugar-se el cos després d'eixir de la piscina.



Molt interessant, Elessar! Gràcies!  Per aquí estenem l'ús d'_eixugar_ també a quan hi ha brutícia, tot i que en algun exemple que deies jo hi diria _netejar_, en lloc d'_eixugar_, com a _torcar una ferramenta que té greix_: aquí hi diria _netejar_.


----------



## Elxenc

betulina said:


> Molt interessant, Elessar! Gràcies!  Per aquí estenem l'ús d'_eixugar_ també a quan hi ha brutícia, tot i que en algun exemple que deies jo hi diria _netejar_, en lloc d'_eixugar_, com a _torcar una ferramenta que té greix_: aquí hi diria _netejar_.



Aci va un altre "_geosinònim??_"  (Redell,les coses que aprenem en aquest fòrum) Els valencians o caldria dir millor les valencianes  _"*torquem*" la pols_ que hi ha sobre els mobles. Les accepcions dites per Elessar seria "torcar-les", perqué, segons crec jo, tenen certa brutícia superficial momentània: nas, cul, taula mig bruta, etc.. Per contra, quan els valencians *torquem* la pols,  les/els principatines _"*treuen*" la pols._



betulina said:


> .../...
> 
> .../.. en lloc d'_eixugar_, com a _torcar una ferramenta que té greix_: aquí hi diria _netejar_.



 En aquest cas al usar "netejar", jo ( com a valencià) entendria que has netejada la ferramenta fins a deixar-la com a nova sens gens ni miqueta de greix; en canvi, per a mi torcar-la seria llevar-li el greix "sobrant" (el que regalimava?).

Bon dia! Que no vos havia saludat.


----------



## germanbz

Sí, així com diu Elxenc es exactament com entenc jo també la diferència de torcar i netejar.


----------



## Lurrezko

Molt interessant el matís entre eixugar i torcar, i summament útil per a aquells que no emprem el verb torcar. Si algú m'hagués dit que havia hagut de torcar-li el cul al meu fill, li hauria clavat un cop de puny, probablement.

Salut


----------

